

A few new papers by Robert Harper - lelf
http://existentialtype.wordpress.com/2014/07/21/a-few-new-papers/

======
Flenser
The link to “Cache Efficient Functional Algorithms” on the linked to page is
wrong, it should be [http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rwh/papers/iolambda-
cacm/cacm.pdf](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rwh/papers/iolambda-cacm/cacm.pdf)

------
jonsterling
This guy is so prolific, it's truly astounding. And nearly every paper is a
gem.

